# Hahaha



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

happy Friday everyone


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can think of a thread this post would be perfect for. 

Although it might scare him so much he'll change his mind about chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's too funny!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hilarious!My husband and me are still laughing.He said that's how I am.I tell people I have 20 chickens when I really have more than 30.


----------

